# R2O - Sunday Sale - May 4th, 2014



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I have headed out of town and have left it up to Red aka "Taipan" to have a sale. Take advantage of it while it lasts. Have a good weekend everyone.

Sunday May 4th, 2014 Hours: 12noon -5pm


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Answers to Questions.....*

For those that have asked:

1.) R2O will open on time Sunday. 

2.) I will make sure the sale is a good one. I'm unsure of what the markdowns will be like until I get to the store and have a look around.

3.) I will have some of my pieces for sale as well. I'll thin out some pieces that are currently being held for me elsewhere and bring them to the store. 

Good Hunting Everyone.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pictures please


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Drop by....you're close. Difficult for pics right now. Working on my own  I have the "stuff" you like


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I just checked in with Red. Thank you to those that were patient and had to participate in his numbering system. He's on his own today.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Picked up a nice chalice, thanks Red! Lots to choose from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

Are you open on Monday as well?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately no. Not at this time. If there was a specific time; arrangements may be made.


----------

